# Koi verhält sich komisch!!!



## Teichforum.info (10. Juli 2005)

Hi,

ich habe einen Jungen Asagi im Teich der wenn er schwimmt immer mit angelegten Flossen um den Skimmer schwimmt und wenn er nicht schwimmt dann liegt er am Boden mit angelegten Flossen aber nicht auf der Seite oder so, ganz Normal.Was kann das sein?

Danke


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Juli 2005)

eigentlich kommt es genau so wie es kommen musste    


und das schlimme ist, ich mag garnicht helfen  :? 

aba den koi zu liebe: das flossenkneifen deutet in der regel auf einen parasitären befall hin. welcher parasit, läst sich i.d.R. nur durch einen hautabstrich eindeutig bestimmen.
aber verschone uns jetzt bitte mit einen neuen theard von dir wie

_"wie mache ich einen hautabstrich"_

auch hierzu wurde schon viel geschreiben.


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Juli 2005)

Hallo, 



			
				Jürgen-h schrieb:
			
		

> Leute, Leute.... wird hier jetzt schon wegen einer virtuellen Geruchsprobe die Paniktrommel gerührt?



Langsam würde ich da schon ein wenig rühren, sonst kann unser Maurix seinen Besatz im Müll besuchen. 
Die __ Parasiten wird er nun sicher nicht riechen können, aber der Auslöser war anscheinend schon zu riechen.   

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Juli 2005)

und was mich daran am eisten erregt ist "dasesallesvorrauszusehenwar"

aber wie heißt es so schon *"Alles Easy und Entspannt"*  

gruß lars


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Juli 2005)

Lars, 
du meinst sicher "vorauszuriechen".


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Juli 2005)

HAHAHAHAHA ihr seit echt so WITZIG ich lach mich tot.Aber schön das IHR so viel über Koi wisst und ich so dumm bin.Naja aber wenigstens weiß ich jetzt das es __ Parasiten sind danke LARS.Kann doch mal sein das ich nicht über jede sach bescheid weiß ihr wollt auch eure fragen beantwortet haben wenn ihr nicht über ihre frage findet, oder  nicht.

Danke


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Juli 2005)

wer nicht hoeren will muss fuehlen  8) 
nur leider fuehlen die falschen  :!:


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Juli 2005)

Hi

hallo Maurix , hast du eigentlich , seit dem 30.05.05 , auf nur einen Ratschlag gehört ?

Deine neuen Koi hast du doch vor dem Einsetzen im Karantaine-Becken beobachtet , oder ?


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Juli 2005)

Ach Rainer,

warum reißt du nun den Schacht so weit auf anstatt zu helfen?  Welchen nachweisbaren Zusammenhang zwischen deinen gequoteten Fragmenten und dem Thread hier siehst du denn? Fischgeruch = __ Parasiten oder was?   Warum führst du einen meiner Sätze aus einem anderen Thread hier auf? Was möchtest du mir denn damit sagen?   

Wie mir scheint hast du das hier --> http://teichforum.info/viewtopic.php?t=3560/?q=koi übersehen. So ein Neuzugang kann schon mal zu einer Parasitenproblematik führen. Vor allen Dingen dann, wenn man überhaupt keine Quarantäne durchführt, weil einem dieses Thema fremd ist.



Wenn jetzt einige meinen hier mit dem typisch deutschen Zeigefinger wedeln zu müssen um ihre "habe-ich-das-nicht-gleich-gesagt"-Mentalität auszuleben, dann solltet ihr euch auch einmal an die jährliche Sterberate eurer doch so professionell betreuten und perfekt angelegten Koiteiche erinnern. Nur weil solche vermeintlichen Überflieger es vermeiden solche negativen Dinge öffentlich zu machen, heißt das noch lange nicht das immer alles perfekt läuft. Die Betroffenen wissen wer damit gemeint ist und es würde eurem Image sicher nicht Schaden auch einmal die Kehrseite der Medaille zu präsentieren. 

MFG...Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Juli 2005)

Hi Maurix,

beobachte den Fisch ganz genau.

Wackelt er manchmal heftig mit einer der Brustflossen?
Reibt er sich an Gegenständen im Teich?
Fallen dir irgendwelche Veränderungen auf seiner Haut auf? Rötliche Stellen, weißer Schleier, kleine weiße Punkte?

Wenn er dir sehr auffällig erscheint, ist es das Beste ihn herauszufangen und in einem separaten Behältnis unterzubringen. Ich hoffe du hast hierfür in der Vergangenheit bereits Vorkehrungen getroffen. Andernfalls musst du das nun eben schleunigst nachholen. In Baumärkten bekommt man für kleines Geld sogenannte Speiskübel. Diese sind schwarz, rund und haben ein Volumen von 90l. Hierzu benötigst du noch eine kleine Luftpumpe und was sonst noch dazugehört. Filter und Co. brauchst du nicht, da du sowieso jeden Tag einen TWW von mind. 30% durchführen solltest. 

Welche Temperatur hat denn das Teichwasser? Welche Temp.-Schwankungen hattest du in den letzten 2-3 Wochen im Teich?



MFG...Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Juli 2005)

Hallo Jürgen

wer hier ein " vermeintlicher Überflieger " ist , wissen wir hier alle , gelle .  
Dein Wissen alla :" Gott-sei-dank-für-Google " in allen Ehren , aber von eigenen Erfahrungen kannst du nichts berichten , sorry .
Wenn du jemandem deine angelesenen Ratschläge mitteilst , versuche diese wenigsten komplett zu vermitteln . Ohne Abdeckung über dem Mörtelkübel , wird der Koi dort nicht lange drinn verweilen , rausspringen und verenden . Klaro , du setzt solches Grundwissen ja vorraus , tut dies aber auch ein Neuling ?  
Ich möchte nicht einmal darüber discutieren , welchem Stress ein Koi in einem 90 liter , schwarzen Mörtelkübel , über Tage ausgesetzt ist . Unter 300 liter würde ich kein Karantainebecken empfehlen . Oder verwechselst du da was mit einer Salzbehandlung ?


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Juli 2005)

Ich brauche ja am Freitag zwei 500 liter tonnen für die fische weil ich voraussichtlich dann anfange den neuen Teich zu grabe.kann sie ja dann auch jetzt schon hollen und den Koi in eine Tonne unterbringen.Und ich glaube nicht das die 90l liter tonne den Koi stören würde der kerl ist eh erst 8-10 cm groß.  


Hallo Jürgen,

also der fisch schlägt manchmal mit den flossen und scheuert sich auch.Werde ihn mal versuchen zufangen.

Danke


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Juli 2005)

hallo



			
				Jürgen-h schrieb:
			
		

> Speiskübel. Diese sind schwarz, rund und haben ein Volumen von 90l. Hierzu benötigst du noch eine* kleine Luftpumpe .....*
> MFG...Jürgen





			
				Jürgen-h schrieb:
			
		

> denk noch mal darüber nach was du da schreibst. *Wieviel Zeit haben die Luftblasen in einem Filter um dort das Wasser effektiv mit O2 anzureichern? Ganz genau... nämlich eigentlich gar keine. *
> MFG...Jürgen



ups , jetzt hatte ich gerade den eindruck was von dir gelernt zu haben, jetzt kommt auch schon dein eigener wiederruf - oder haben sie in einem 90l kübel mehr zeit die blubberblasen ?





			
				Jürgen-h schrieb:
			
		

> da du sowieso jeden Tag einen TWW von mind. 30% durchführen solltest.
> 
> Welche Temperatur hat denn das Teichwasser? Welche Temp.-Schwankungen hattest du in den letzten 2-3 Wochen im Teich?



* defekter Link entfernt *

und bevor du die nächsten schädlichen temperaturschwankungen in dem 90l kübel selbst produzierst erklär dem lieben maurix doch bitte noch wie so ein teilwasserwechsel durchzuführen ist   




			
				Jürgen-h schrieb:
			
		

> denk noch mal darüber nach was du da schreibst
> 
> 
> Zitat:
> belassen wir es dabei und vermeiden damit weitere Konfusion



wie wahr wie wahr


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Juli 2005)

Jürgen,


Ständiges Geblubber in 90l Wasser in einem Kübel => Das beblubberte Wasser ist immer dasselbe. (ergo, Kontaktzeit spielt keine große Rolle;  es geht hierbei auch um das Austreiben von CO2  )

Blubber in vom Wasser durchströmten Filter => Wasser ist niemals nicht wirklich das Selbe und dazu auch noch viiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiel mehr (ergo, die Kontaktzeit der Blubberblasen im Wasser ist gänzlich anders zu bewerten  )  


Nun zu deiner Temperaturphobie und vielen Dank für diesen Link. Parken wir diese 90l mal auf einem weitesgehend schattigen Platz, wie das wohl jeder vernünftige Mensch, auch ohne den Anspruch ein gewiefter Koihalter zu sein, tun würde. Das Wasser käme dann momentan vielleicht auf 18 - 20°C. Packen wir dort dann täglich 30%, also 30l frisches Leitungswasser, mit einer zu erwartenden Temperatur zwischen 15 und 17°C rein, dann kühlt es doch tatsächlich und im schlimmsten Fall kurzfristig um ganze 1,7°C ab. Ich bin beeindruckt und der Fisch sicher noch viel mehr. Wenn ein Fisch in einem See durch die Sprungschicht nach unten schwimmt hat er eine deutlich höhere Temperaturdifferenz zu erwarten. Wie machen die Burschen das da Draußen nur?  

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Hast du denn nichts besseres zu tun als immer mal wieder mit Ansage und mächtig viel Anlauf kopfvoran gegen Wände zu laufen?  

Da du es dir anscheinend zum selbst erklärten Ziel gemacht hast mir auf irgendeine Weise ans Bein pinkeln zu wollen und es einfach nicht klappen möchte, schlage ich dir vor es einfach sein zu lassen. Ich werde mich dem dann gerne anpassen, denn so macht das einfach keinen Spaß.  


MFG...Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Juli 2005)

Auch dir ein Hallo, Patrick,

du hast Recht, denn das mit der Abdeckung habe ich tatsächlich vorausgesetzt. Und du hast auch Recht damit, dass man dies bei einem Neuling besser nicht tun sollte. Danke für den Hinweis.

Auf den Rest darfst du dir ein Ei backen  


MFG...Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Juli 2005)

hallo jürgen-h

etwas dürftig deine erklärungsversuche   

achso - um CO² geht es jetzt - gut daß ich das weiß.



> Das Wasser käme dann momentan vielleicht auf 18 - 20°C. Packen wir dort dann täglich 30%, also 30l frisches Leitungswasser, mit einer zu erwartenden Temperatur zwischen 15 und 17°C rein



tsss, wo nimmst du diese temp. her - mal wieder wie so oft - erst mal messen und dann reden, oder setzt du im sommer ein tiefdruckgebiet vorraus und nimmst im garten wasser aus der warmwasserleitung - dann zumindest wären deine werte verständlicher. 


> Hast du denn nichts besseres zu tun als immer mal wieder mit Ansage und mächtig viel Anlauf kopfvoran gegen Wände zu laufen?


 mensch jürgen - solange die wände aus soooo bröseligem porenbeton bestehen wie bei dir sind keine tiefgreifenden verletzungen zu erwarten - wenn man bei dir lange genug mitließt erkennt man schon deutlich daß die hohlräume den feststoffanteil um einiges überschreiten.  


> Da du es dir anscheinend zum selbst erklärten Ziel gemacht hast mir auf irgendeine Weise ans Bein pinkeln zu wollen und es einfach nicht klappen möchte


ups, und schon wieder verdrehst du die tatsachen zu deinen gunsten - aber was solls - wer lange genug in den foren ließt ist sicher in der lage den wahren bein-pisser zu erkennen   
aber eigentlich ist der sinn ein ganz anderer - auch wenn du ihn noch nicht erkannt zu haben scheinst - manchmal kann man ganz einfach die kuriositäten deiner theoretischen aussagen nicht undokumentiert stehen lassen - stell dir vor das ließt in ein paar jahren jemand und glaubt es noch - ich bin ganz sicher, daß auch du das jetzt verstehst - ist doch ein ganz neuer blickwinkel der sache  




> schlage ich dir vor es einfach sein zu lassen. Ich werde mich dem dann gerne anpassen, denn so macht das einfach keinen Spaß.


abgemacht - du versuchst nur noch von dingen von denen du real und wirklich eine ahnung hast zu schreiben  - damit fallen dann ca. 50% deiner beiträge weg - der verbleibende rest hat hand und fuß und ist auch real nachzuvollziehen - und schon klappt es auch mit den vielen nachbarn  

in diesem sinne wünsche ich dir eine gute zeit


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Juli 2005)

Hi Jürgen,

wärst du in der Lage nur die Hälfte deiner vielen Worte in sinnvolle und aussagekräftige Sätze das Thema betreffend umzumünzen, könnte man den Rest wenigstens noch ignorieren. So muss man leider alles ignorieren. Schade...Schade...Schade....    

MFG...Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Juli 2005)

ts,ts,ts, da ist man mal 4 Tage ohne Internet weil das DSL-Modem übern Jordan geht, und dann reissen hier gleich Sitten ein... ;-)

Also, jetzt aber wieder zurück zum Thema bitte!
Sonst mach ich Euch einen Privat-Thread auf!

@Maurix:
Gibt's schon was neues? Was macht der Fisch?
Du musst aber schon verstehen, dass sich schön langsam der Frust breit macht, weil hier alle immer nur am Helfen sind, aber nie der Anschein von Dir erweckt wird, dass Du Dir auch helfen lässt! Wenn Du hin und wieder mal zurückschreiben würdest: "Ok, danke, mach ich" oder "hab ich jetzt so gemacht" dann wäre uns allen leichter...


lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Juli 2005)

sauber doogie  :razz:


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Juli 2005)

Ich sitze seit gestern am Teich und versuche den Koi raus zunfangen aber ich schaffe es einfach nicht.ich hatte den Koi schon 2 mal fast im netzt aber immer wieder springt er raus.Was nun ich habe keine ahnung wie ich das schaffen sol.Kleine Tips für kleinen Mann.

Danke


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Juli 2005)

Mensch Junge...........

da steht doch schon fast alles.
Abstrich machen lassen und gut is.
Suche einen Fachmann auf oder wende dich an bekannte Adressen aus Internet.
Da Du selbst keine Ahnung davon hast, solltest Du nicht anfangen selbst mit Medikamenten zu hantieren. Hole einen Fachtierarzt an den Teich. Der wird das nötige veranlassen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Juli 2005)

Also in der umgebug sind keine Fisch tirärtzte.ich habe gerade gesehen das der koi auch etwas eingefallende augen hat.


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Juli 2005)

Habe jetzt den fisch gefangen einfach in ein anderes becken mit leitungswasser setzten mit aufbereiter oder medikament.Was Nunn HILFE.

Ok.Koi in einem 30 liter becken mit sauerstoff.wasser temperatur soweit es ging angeglichen.sieht es übel aus der gerl eingefallene augen komische haut oder schuppen flossen kaput hat man alles im nicht so richtig gesehen.womit behandele ich den Koi ambesten der ist auch erst max.8-10cm groß deshalb erst mal nur das kleine becken statt gleich 500l.hatte den teich am montag abend mit Tetra Pond MediFin behandelt, das benutzt auch der Koi händler wo ich war, also der ZOOPALAST.ich weiß irgend ein fehler habe ich wieder begangen    .

Wollte mal ein paar bilder einfügen welches Programm zum verkleinern benutzt ihr?

Danke


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Juli 2005)

Hai!

Was hast Du bislang von dem umgesetzt, was hier angeraten wurde?
Der Zustand des Fisches spricht Bände :cry: 

Koblenz ist für Dich nicht weit weg:

Hoffe das ist noch aktuell.............


Landesuntersuchungsamt Rheinland-Pfalz
Fachbereich Tiermedizin
Blücherstraße 24
56073 Koblenz

Tel.: 0261/4040525
mailto: poststelle.FBTMKO@lua.rlp.de


Anrufen und Sachlage schildern. Die können sicher einen kompetenten Ansprechpartner benennen, der dann auch mal den Teich aufsuchen könnte.


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Juli 2005)

Mal ganz hart gesprochen: 

für den kleinen Kerl würd ich persönlich nix geben. Wahrscheinlich erfängt er sich sowieso von selber und wenn nicht hat er pech. Man sollte nicht für jeden 20 Euro Koi einen eigenen Tierarzt sponsern.

Aber Du musst rausfinden, woran es krankt, damit die anderen nicht morgen das gleiche haben!!!

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Juli 2005)

Der Koi ist eh gestorben aber das gleiche hat meine Mutter auch gesagt das ich nicht wegen so einem kleinen Koi das halbe vermögen ausgeben soll und das die Tierartzt kosten so hoch wie 2 neue kleine Koi währen.

Kurze frage, ich will mir ein Aquarium holen das ich mit Pflanzen und Muschel bestücke für den fall wenn ich dann mal neue Fische habe ich die Dort in Quarantäne setzten kann.Ich will nähmlich nicht das becken über einen Filter laufen lassen wenn keine fische drin sind (Strom Sparen).Und damit das wasser nicht kipt in der zeit wo keine fische drin sind und der filter aus ist wollte ich muschel und pflanzen rein setzten, geht das?Und Natürlich auch belüftet.


Danke


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Juli 2005)

jetzt brems dich aber mal ein!
Threadüberschriften sind dafür da, dass sie einen ÜBERLBICK über das diskutierte Thema bieten!

Du kannst nicht einfach so von einem Thema ins andere hüpfen, bissschen mehr Disziplin bitte!   

also, neuen Thread aufmachen, und dann bekommst auch deine Antworten!

Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Juli 2005)

Moinsen!





> Der Koi ist eh gestorben aber das gleiche hat meine Mutter auch gesagt das ich nicht wegen so einem kleinen Koi das halbe vermögen ausgeben soll und das die Tierartzt kosten so hoch wie 2 neue kleine Koi währen.


Das ist die richtige Einstellung  Mach dir endlich bewußt, dass es die Umweltbedingungen sind die dafür sorgen, dass die Fische über'n Jordan gehen und schieb es nicht auf den kleinen Fisch, für den es sich dann nicht lohnt, einen Tierarzt zu holen   Für die Haltungsbedingungen bist Du alleine verantwortlich....

Ein Quarantänebecken muß erstklassig gefiltert sein. Komm nicht auf die Idee einfach einen kleinen Behälter mit Wasser bereitzustellen. Braucht ewig, bis er eingelaufen ist. Dann schmeißt Du den Filter an, wenn der Fisch drinne ist...und dann?
Der kann dann eh nur groben Schmutz rausfiltern. Um den geht es aber nicht in der Hauptsache.

Leider ist es dir wohl zu mühsam, auf Fragen zu antworten. Ich klinke mich daher aus Deinen Diskussionen aus.
Mich beschleicht da noch ein ganz anderes Gefühl


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Juli 2005)

Einen schönen . guten Morgen ,  Jens   

deine Worte gefallen mir noch am besten , in diesem endlosen wirrwarr   
Kann mich dir nur noch anschliesen , auch mich beschleicht so ein Gefühl .

Sollten diese Sätze aber doch real sein , sind wir bei dem angelangt , was ich vor Tagen schon ansprach .
" Gehen wir halt wieder neue Fische kaufen " , " Warum soll ich hier mitdiscutieren , wenn ich neue Fische kaufen kann " , und , und , und .

Auch uns sind schon Koi verstorben , aber wir setzten alles daran , die Probleme in den Griff zu bekommen , egal was dies zu diesem Zeitpunkt kostete . Hat denn ein 20 euro Koi kein Anrecht auf Leben ? :cry:


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Juli 2005)

Mann echt wollte ihr mir erzählen weil mir mal ein Koi kaput gegangen ist das ich mich nicht darum gekühmert habe das er wieder gesund wird.Ich habe den Teich mit Tetra Pond MediFin behandelt habe es nicht geschaft einen Abstrich zu machen und als ich ihn dann mal aus dem Teich bekommen habe hatte ich ihn in ein Becken mit sauerstoff pumpe gesetzt.aber wenn es zu spät war kann ich doch jetzt auch nichts mehr ändern meint ihr ich geh mir jetzt wieder Koi hollen.Ich habe mir 6 Koi von 8-10 cm im April gekauft jetzt geht mir mal einer kaputt was ich natürlich nicht mit absicht wollte und dann hackt ihr alle gleich wieder auf mir rum.Wenn ihr meint wegen jedem fehler der mir passiert, mir von oben auf den kopf zu Spucken zu müssen dann mache ich es so wie ich denke und frage einfach nicht mehr nach ratschlägen.denn ich habe in dem Forum in fast keinen Threads kemecker und gemotze gelesen,
aber wenn ich dann meine lese immer das gleiche mecker,mecker,mecker.  .Ihr müsst auch mal bedenken das ich erst 15 bin und nicht mein eigenes geld verdiene, und noch von meinen Eltern abhängig bin.Das heist wenn ihr euren Koi in eine Tier Klinik oder Tierartzt bringt ist das was anderes wie wenn ich dort hingeh denn die Kosten tragen meine Eltern und ich bin mir sicher das ihr auch mal abhängig von euren Eltern gewesen seit und deshalb wisst was das heist nicht das machen zu können was man will.


Danke an ALLE die mir bis hier geholfen haben.


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Juli 2005)

Maurix schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr müsst auch mal bedenken das ich erst 15 bin und nicht mein eigenes geld verdiene, und noch von meinen Eltern abhängig bin.Das heist wenn ihr euren Koi in eine Tier Klinik oder Tierartzt bringt ist das ....



genau deswegen tu uns allen ein gefallen und such dir ein anderes hobby........   

das ist ganz ehrlich genau so von mir gemeint !!!!!


gruß lars


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Juli 2005)

Zu spät schon am Teich vergrößern. :tanz:
Bilder Folgen, in meinem Thread Teich Erwiterung!!!


----------

